# Mystery Switch on Thetford Fridge N175



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the function of the small black switch on the side of the control panel please. I'm away from home with only the Autocruise instruction book and only just noticed the switch!
The usual process of learning by pressing buttons seems to have no effect!
Cheers Glyn


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Glyn

We have just looked in our Thetford book and found the following.

Only the N145 & N150 fridges have a divider heater. By heating the metal plate between the fridge and fridge cabinet, the divider heater prevents ice-forming when the freezer door is opened and also prevents the freezer door from freezing stuck to the metal breaker of the fridge. To save energy the divider heater can be switched off. The switch can be found on the side of the control panel near the latch.

Possibly this the same switch as on your model.

Jan


----------

